# For the haters



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2009)

a few from this season.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2009)

Good job JB.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 26, 2009)

Are those crocks in the back of your truck?
Was your wife hunting with you?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Are those crocks in the back of your truck?
> Was your wife hunting with you?



good try. actually the new balances to the left are mine.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh,hey i forgot to say..congrats..really nice lookin birds.


----------



## DUD (Jan 26, 2009)

hevishot said:


>




Dont you have some tamie quail to be shooting somewhere instead of  on the internet?


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 26, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Are those crocks in the back of your truck?
> Was your wife hunting with you?



Stop it!   You owe me a keyboard cleaning!

JerkBait, 
The first pintail picture is a nice one.  Duck colors really are amazing.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 26, 2009)

DUD said:


> Dont you have some tamie quail to be shooting somewhere instead of  on the internet?



thats some good stuff there DuD....


----------



## DUD (Jan 26, 2009)

hevishot said:


> thats some good stuff there DuD....



Only stating the truth buddy.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 26, 2009)

thats cool Dud...no need to tear up man.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2009)

DUD quit hijacking


----------



## hevishot (Jan 26, 2009)

jerk, let ol Dud keep running his pie hole...thats good stuff, turns out he and I know several of the same folks...nice birds by the way.


----------



## wingding (Jan 26, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 26, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL birds JerkBait!!!!! Been trying for 7 years.....8..now to get one of those PINs!!!! congrat


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 26, 2009)

way to go stinkbait, looks like you had a good season after all!!!congrats!!!!


----------



## Woody17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome pins for the season!


----------



## dognducks (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pictures. Is the tailgate too cold for the dog? looks like he doesn't want his butt to touch


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought this was going to be a thread full of pics of women that drink, smoke,have tattoos, cuss and suffer from depression.  Boy was I wrong.

Nice Sprig Tails by the way.


----------



## rickjames (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought it was gonna be full of duck carnage.  Nice season I guess if thats all you got


----------



## DoonHoon (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice season


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 26, 2009)

Good looking birds, glad to see the season was good to you. No HATIN, JUST CONGRATULATION!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2009)

dognducks said:


> Nice pictures. Is the tailgate too cold for the dog? looks like he doesn't want his butt to touch



definitely a she. is the dog stand too cold for yours? doesnt look like she wants her butt to touch


----------



## browning84 (Jan 26, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> definitely a she. is the dog stand too cold for yours? doesnt look like she wants her butt to touch



No he just not that good with photoshop so when he put her on that stand from the pic he took of her wearing the vest in the backyard he just looks like she doesnt have her butt down


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice birds.  

Y'all are some cold blooded.......


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2009)

browning84 said:


> No he just not that good with photoshop so when he put her on that stand from the pic he took of her wearing the vest in the backyard he just looks like she doesnt have her butt down



what are you talkin about man? that guy is for real!


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang thats a heck of a season there!


----------



## dognducks (Jan 26, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> definitely a she. is the dog stand too cold for yours? doesnt look like she wants her butt to touch



blocky head thought she was a he. didn't think of looking for a member. She has her legs soo close it looks like she's trying to keep from touching.  just a joke


----------



## dognducks (Jan 26, 2009)

browning84 said:


> No he just not that good with photoshop so when he put her on that stand from the pic he took of her wearing the vest in the backyard he just looks like she doesnt have her butt down



I got you. The vest was ALSO photoshopped.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice birds, did you kill any starfish to go with them?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2009)

i bagged one early on but my growing obsession for feathers clouded my vision on the hunt for the elusive starfish.


----------



## Fortner (Jan 26, 2009)

That big pintail is going to look good flying on the wall man, congrats


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great job.  Now it's time to get after them turkeys.


----------



## browning84 (Jan 27, 2009)

dognducks said:


> I got you. The vest was ALSO photoshopped.



I could tell , although you didn't do to bad on that part it could still use some work.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a good season, to bad its OVER!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

but they really are a nice set of crocks


----------



## sweet 16 (Jan 27, 2009)

Season over...Counted 226 woodies last evening going into roost. I was traveling 40 miles round trip to hunt on the Flint River and these ducks are less than 300 yards from my house.Sunday after Thanksgiving was the best hunt I had. What about ya'll? Good pictures.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> but they really are a nice set of crocks



NOT MINE. i dont like crocs or truck nuts!

BTW jim you gonna let me take you to kill some ducks next season?


----------



## dognducks (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats so wrong with crocs? don't hate em till you try em

I bought a pair a the beach because i don't do flip flops and my ropers arent widely accepted on the sand.

They were the best thing since sliced bread. I wear mine alost on a daily basis weather feeding dogs or driving hunting.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

if i brought a pair home my dog would chew them up in a heartbeat. even she knows their gay......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> NOT MINE. i dont like crocs or truck nuts!
> 
> BTW jim you gonna let me take you to kill some ducks next season?





ooooooookkkkkkkkkkk

and will you pay me to be there?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> NOT MINE. i dont like crocs or truck nuts!
> 
> BTW jim you gonna let me take you to kill some ducks next season?




Jim already got a hole that would be good to hunt for some wood ducks.  I've seen those deer hunting pics of yours from that little swamp.  To bad he won't let me hunt it.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ooooooookkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> and will you pay me to be there?



ill let you pay me. we know who has the money....


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 27, 2009)

i offered to pay.....feel privileged JT!!!


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 27, 2009)

dognducks said:


> Whats so wrong with crocs? don't hate em till you try them.. I wear mine alost on a daily basis.



I would have never admitted that on the World Wide Web.

(Dude,there is still time..quick go delete your post and i'll delete this...hurry !!

There are whole groups of people that have been flamed for admitting on the internet that they wear crocs..
there is  even a website...www.ifyouwearcrocsyouaregay.com


----------



## jdgator (Jan 27, 2009)

Those look like some nice hunts.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> I would have never admitted that on the World Wide Web.
> 
> (Dude,there is still time..quick go delete your post and i'll delete this...hurry !!
> 
> ...


----------



## dognducks (Jan 27, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> I would have never admitted that on the World Wide Web.
> 
> (Dude,there is still time..quick go delete your post and i'll delete this...hurry !!
> 
> ...



My theory is it takes a gay to know a gay....

I also were thongs but thats another time another place..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Jim already got a hole that would be good to hunt for some wood ducks.  I've seen those deer hunting pics of yours from that little swamp.  To bad he won't let me hunt it.




yall wouldnt believe the nasty water chickies that show up to places like this 
























and of course I only deer hunt em


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

get that mess outta here. we dont need you


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> get that mess outta here. we dont need you



thats just cause the water would have seeped into your crocs on the way to the stand or blind...


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

o jim got jokes....

i know you wear crocs. 

sissy.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> o jim got jokes....
> 
> i know you wear crocs.
> 
> sissy.



and plastic drawers on weekends


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 27, 2009)

All you haters need to scram


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

yea scram haters


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 27, 2009)

But..i thought this thread was FOR the haters..i know thats why i came.
Wish they'd make up their minds..thread title sez..."for the haters"


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 27, 2009)

for the haters, by the haters, scram haters.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you gonna hate hate on the right people GTN killed them this year but i aint haten i love it ...


----------



## Canebrake (Jan 28, 2009)

JerkBait said:


> for the haters, by the haters, scram haters.



Oscar says SCRAM!


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 28, 2009)

scram haters! represent porterdale


----------



## briar270wsm (Feb 3, 2009)

Scam haters represents everywhere since we are a hunting team . We got spots in 22 countys wich totals 52 swamps and we kill a limit 8 out of ten times we go so all of you haters that think yall got that covered lets see it.


----------



## clent586 (Feb 3, 2009)

Man I don't know which pics I liked more..........the bull sprig in the first pic or the bull bootlip!


----------



## rholton (Feb 13, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08,
   You gottat go where they are. Those first four or so pictures came from the Bootheel Missouri.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 14, 2009)

great pics!! nice seasons as well!! thanks for sharing


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 14, 2009)

rholton said:


> Wack&Stackn08,
> You gottat go where they are. Those first four or so pictures came from the Bootheel Missouri.



yes they did mr. holton. 

from a place you know very well


----------



## rholton (Feb 14, 2009)

Still nice pictures though. First time I have seen them.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 19, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Are those crocks in the back of your truck?
> Was your wife hunting with you?



ererybody always hatin on crocks. they float, they're comfertable and they come in camo. why not wear em?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 19, 2009)

r_hammett86 said:


> ererybody always hatin on crocks. they float, they're comfertable and they come in camo. why not wear em?



Because they're geey... OK there I said it. Now go back to bed..


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 20, 2009)

some people just arn't secure with them selfs. its a shame.


----------

